# Agility pictures



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

_thumbPicture 761.jpg

_thumbPicture 762.jpg

_thumbPicture 129.jpg - brave buddy on the teeter! 

_thumbPicture 130.jpg - GO BUDDY 

_thumbPicture 667.jpg (the technicolor dog with blue fur and orange eyes)

_thumbPicture 016.jpg - kinda cute

I like the Dusty teeter and chute ones but already have a lot of Dusty jumping ones, and I can't decide whether fluorescent-blue Boo is worth buying, or whether I like the Boo teeter one ... opinions?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Dusty exiting the chute is my favourite, but there are all great shots


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Great pictures! Can't wait to post some of Angel WHEN she gets to that point in agility, just started her in the classes...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. But your up way too late young lady!!!!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I really like the teeter, he is showing a lot of concentration and if you look carefully it could be because his left hind leg is on the edge and he is staying so focused..the jumping ones are terriffic shots..I also like 667 it is so hard to get a good picture of a black and in this one you can see the eyes and smile, plus I like the twist of the body..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE the one of Boo going over the jump, the colors are stunning, definitely a keeper that one.

They look like they are really having fun.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so hard to pick one they are all good. But I do like the one on the teeter. The concentration is very clear in that picture.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I LOVE that 1st pic---so focused while in mid-air!!!!!


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! I think we're going to get Boo jumping, Dusty on the teeter and Dusty coming out of the chute (have a bunch of Dusty jumping already).

Haha Hooch it was only midnight here, and I didn't have to get up until 7:30, so it wasn't that bad


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

It always amazes me that a dog can learn to do agility. They just love showing off their skills. We have just started two of our crew in training classes and I cant wait to see them get as good as Dusty.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics. I think you've made good choices on the ones to get. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The good picture of Boo wasn't Boo (Boo must have a little twin). This one is Boo.

_thumbPicture 713.jpg


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Midnight is still late young lady. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay sorry : I got 7 hours of sleep though ...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I guess I can;t say anything that is more than I get most days and I am the heart patient. ROFL

Hooch


----------

